# Basketball as Cardio?



## JerseyGuy (Jun 27, 2006)

I am a fairly skinny guy and my goal with lifting is predominately to gain mass, so for most of the time I've been doing it I have rarely done cardio.  I never gain fat on me really, so I did not worry about it.  However, now that I've gained a decent amount of size I wanted to introduce some cardio into my routine for overall health benefits and to increase endurance.  I was wondering what you guys thought about playing about 2 hours per week of full court basketball and if it was a decent form of cardio excercise.  Thanks in advanced for your help.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Basketball is awesome, great workout too. It's great to do cardio that is fun instead of wanting to kill yourself just running.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 27, 2006)

Plus it can help you develop hand-eye coordination, learn agility, jump higher, and basically develop more skills than many other kinds of cardio. Just make sure you're eating the right things before, during and after.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

Hell yeah it's good cardio.  It's really much like interval training (Though usually not quite up to that intensity level).  There are short bursts of all out exertion (Sprinting and jumping) with active rest in between (Jogging and walking).


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2006)

I was in the best shape of my life when I played basketball 4 times a week. Good stuff.


----------



## dragonoids (Jun 28, 2006)

I would say that basketball is one of the most enjoyable way to exercise. In fact most sports are.


----------



## John Rambo (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree.  It's a great workout as long as you can play with people who don't get tired after 20 minutes!


----------



## largepkg (Jun 28, 2006)

John Rambo said:
			
		

> I agree.  It's a great workout as long as you can play with people who don't get tired after 20 minutes!




It's actually better playing with these types of individuals. It shows them how superior you are to them physically.  


I give a basketball a big'ole *HELL YEAH *for cardio!


----------



## Pedigree (Jun 29, 2006)

yes


----------



## luvr29 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Other great cardio*

I love Ultimate frisbee.  Have you ever played?  Great cardioand easy for beginners to learn!
More great cardio,

Aerobic activities are those actions that use your large muscle groups rhythmically and raise your heartbeat and respiration for a sustained period of time. There are many options when it comes to good aerobic exercise and the most important factor in your choice will be determining which activity you???re going to enjoy the most. There is no one best aerobic activity for everybody; you must consider your own personality in choosing an activity. The more enjoyable an activity the more likely you???ll be consistent in your practice. You will also need to consider the cost and accessibility of necessary equipment. 

The following questions may help you to determine the type of activity you will enjoy the most: Do you like to spend time alone or are you more interested in playing one-on-one or group activities? Would you prefer to be indoors or outdoors? Do you have any medical condition that need to be taken into consideration? 

No matter where your interests lie, you???ll be able to find some form of pleasurable aerobic activity. It is a good idea to vary your aerobic activities between low and high impact activities so that you make sure you are working all the different muscle groups. Mixing it up will also help to ward off boredom and maintain your dedication. 

Some popular aerobic activities include the following: 

· Walking 

· Jogging 

· Tennis 

· Soccer 

· Bicycling 

· Skating 

· Swimming 

· Basketball 

· Skiing 

· Dancing 

This is only a partial list of aerobic activities. Any sport or activity that raises your heartbeat can be aerobic???even such everyday routines like housecleaning, mowing the lawn, raking and shoveling snow. Be creative when it comes to finding aerobic exercise in the everyday. 

Decide what your goals are before you start your aerobic exercise routine. If you only wish to have fun and maintain your current fitness level, then working out twice a week for approximately thirty minutes will be enough time. If you are hoping to lose weight or increase your cardiovascular system???s efficiency then you may want to exercise more frequently, for longer periods of time and with more intensity. If you can, try enlisting a friend to practice your aerobic activity with???you???ll each have someone to rely on for motivation. 

No matter which aerobic activity you choose, it is important to pace yourself. If you have not been active for a long time, don???t push yourself too fast or too hard. When participating in a new activity begin with a short amount of time the first few times and gradually add more time and effort. Warm up your muscles with a brisk walk and a gentle stretch before any activity to help prevent injury. Of course, as with any new exercise regiment, one should always check with a doctor before beginning an aerobics activity. 

The more frequently you exercise the better your results you will see. Aerobic activity has been proven to help alleviate stress, increase the immune system???s functioning and to improve the overall conditioning of your physical body and mental outlook. Any aerobic activity will increase muscular strength as well as improve bone density and lower bad cholesterol levels. There are also added social benefits when you participate in team activities. 

There really is no one best aerobic activity for every person; there are so many different factors that must be taken into consideration. In conclusion, the best aerobic activity for an individual will be that activity which he or she can make a commitment to.


----------

